# FR: aimer mieux <infinitif> que (de) <infinitif> - préposition



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Bonjour ! 

J'ai vu cette phrase : 

_J'aime mieux être orphelin que *d*'être mort_

et je me demande, pourquoi faut-il le mot 'de' ici ? 

_(_pourquoi pas - _J'aime mieux être orphelin *qu'ê*tre mort ?)_

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Pinairun

I don't know why, but if you look at this, il vaut mieux faire qqch. que (de) faire qqch. (valoir) - Español-Français, (link in post 2), may be you can find what you're looking for.


----------



## Donaldos

"de" n'est pas obligatoire (ta proposition est donc aussi correcte).

Mais "de" apparaît souvent après "que" dans ce genre de phrase.


----------



## janpol

à mon avis ce "D'" est incorrect : j'aime mieux être orphelin qu'être mort
j'aime mieux être orphelin que mort
"de" serait correct s'il était présent dans les deux éléments de la comparaison : il aime mieux boire DU mauvais vin que pas DE vin du tout.


----------



## Grop

Personnellement, je préfère la phrase avec le _d'_ que sans, même si j'ai l'impression que c'est un peu archaïque (et sûrement pas obligatoire). En tout cas je trouve pas mal d'exemples sur le net, y compris de la part de notre président:



			
				Sarkozy said:
			
		

> C'est grave de recevoir des gifles de son conjoint, mais finalement moins que d'être roué de coups pour un vol de portable. C'est grave de se faire insulter par un élève, mais évidemment moins que d'être violée dans un parking.


----------



## janpol

Tout à fait  d'accord avec toi, Grop, et tout à fait d'accord aussi avec les exemples empruntés à une personne qui n'est pas toujours... exemplaire sur le plan de la langue.
Ces exemples confirment ce que j'ai dit précédemment : selon la construction adoptée, la nécessité ou l'absence de "de" dans les deux membres de la phrase : "c'est grave DE... , moins que DE...", 'c'est grave DE se faire........, moins que D'être........."
Je ne pense pas qu'il soit question d'archaïsme ou de modernisme : dans certaines constructions les "de" sont indispensables, dans d'autres non.
(j'aime mieux le bordeaux que l'eau minérale, j'aime mieux boire du bordeaux que  de l'eau minérale, il est intéressant de visiter telle ville, moins cependant que de visiter telle autre.)
Dans la phrase de départ de ce fil, la symétrie n'était pas respectée.


----------



## Grop

Ah oui, je n'avais pas remarqué la symétrie. Du coup tu n'objecterais pas à une phrase comme _Il est préférable d'être orphelin que d'être mort_ ?


----------



## janpol

ça me semble correct... 
avec "préférer", par contre, ça ne marcherait pas (ce verbe est souvent mal utilisé : "préférer.... que....", construction empruntée à "aimer mieux")


----------



## Donaldos

Je n'ai pas compris si la symétrie était vue comme une condition nécessaire pour ce genre de structure.

Si c'est le cas, c'est faux. Même si l'idée est séduisante, dans des phrases telles que celle donnée par l'auteur de ce fil, l'emploi du "de" après "que" n'est absolument pas conditionné par la présence d'un autre "de" (ou "du" etc.) dans un premier membre de phrase.


----------



## janpol

j'espère que des spécialistes vont passer par là car, en effet, je persiste à penser que cette "symétrie" est une condition nécessaire.


----------



## geostan

Voici ce qu'en dit la BDL:
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Que ou que de

Personnellement, cela ne me gêne pas de voir _que de_, malgré l'asymetrie.


----------



## Donaldos

janpol said:


> j'espère que des spécialistes vont passer par là car, en effet, je persiste à penser que cette "symétrie" est une condition nécessaire.



Peut-être as-tu une bonne raison de persister? 

(Auquel cas il serait sûrement intéressant de les partager)


----------



## janpol

merci pour ce lien, Geostan. Comme un malheur n'arrive jamais seul, Grevisse dit la même chose. Il est incontestable que ce "de" se dit, symétrie ou pas... Il ne me reste plus qu'à... continuer à m'en interdire l'usage à tiitre personnel.
J'imagine un court dialogue :
A : - j'aime mieux jouer au foot que de jouer au basket.
B : - eh bien, moi, vois-tu, c'est exactement le contraire ; j'aime mieux de jouer au basket.
B a bien le droit de reprendre la structure utilisée par A. Certes, il ne répète pas "que" mais "que" et "de" ne sont pas inséparables puisque la phrase est correcte aussi sans "de" (j'aime mieux jouer au foot que jouer au basket)...

Donaldos, je découvre ton message après avoir répondu...
pas de doute, cette structure est correcte mais il est bien dit que les 2 phrases le sont et je continue à préférer l'une à l'autre à titre personnel.
Mes raisons ? 
- Ce qu'on appelle l'"intuition du locuteur natif" (utilisée par des linguistes pour accepter un énoncé comme grammatical ou pour le rejeter comme agrammatical) qui montre cependant qu'elle n'est pas infaillible puisque la tienne est opposée à la mienne et que c'est toi qui as raison
- les deux répliques que j'ai mises dans mon message précédent : il me semble que cette structure pourrait conduire à faire d'un verbe transitif direct un verbe transitif indirect


----------



## Donaldos

Je n'ai pas vraiment raison dans le sens où je n'ai pas d'avis tranché sur la question. Il se trouve seulement que les deux formes me semblaient naturelles et que j'aurais par conséquent trouvé assez désagréable que l'une ou l'autre soit fautive.

Par ailleurs, même si elles ne sont pas confortées par l'usage, il est souvent intéressant de savoir d'où proviennent certaines préférences personnelles concernant des points de grammaire précis (dans la mesure où il y a un semblant de logique derrière ces préférences bien sûr).

En tout cas, je serais curieux de connaître l'origine de ce fameux "de".


----------



## itka

Mon intuition linguistique de locuteur natif me dit la même chose que la tienne, Janpol. 
Ce *d'* qui n'a aucune raison d'être choque aussi mon oreille. Pourquoi le rajouter  là où il ne sert strictement à rien ?
On est dans le cas habituel, c'est le verbe (ou ici la locution verbale) qui détermine la préposition ou l'absence de préposition. "Aimer mieux" se construit sans préposition, comme toujours :
_"J'aime mieux être orphelin qu'être mort"_ ou même _"J'aime mieux être orphelin que mort"_ sont parfaitement clairs et explicites, contrairement à des verbes qui doivent être suivis d'une préposition, comme :
_"J'accepterais plus facilement *d'*être pauvre que [*d*'être] malade"_.
C'est la même chose avec une autre préposition :
_"Je pense plus volontiers *à* partir en vacances qu'*à *travailler"._


----------



## Maître Capello

J'aime mieux y mettre mon grain de sel que de vous laisser poursuivre vos débats dans le noir ! 

La situation semble s'être clarifiée, pour certains du moins, mais je vais jeter un nouveau pavé dans la mare… Selon Bescherelle, les deux constructions n'ont pas tout à fait le même sens ! En effet (c'est moi qui graisse et souligne) :


> [_aimer mieux … que …_] se dit quand il s’agit d’une préférence de *goût* : _J’aime mieux danser que chanter_ ; [_aimer mieux … que de …_] quand il s’agit d’une  préférence de *volonté* : _J’aime  mieux lui pardonner que  de le réduire au  désespoir_.


Je ne crois pas que je souscrive vraiment à la différence que fait Bescherelle, mais quoi qu'il en soit, aucune des deux constructions ne me choque vraiment dans l'exemple qui nous occupe.


----------



## itka

[...]
Je suis désolée, mais je persiste à dire que ce *d'* n'a pas de raison d'être : il n'apporte ni ne modifie rien au sens de la phrase. On peut l'ajouter ou le supprimer sans rien changer à la compréhension. 

D'après Bescherelle, il y aurait une différence de sens, ce qui éclaire autrement la question, mais personnellement, je ne ressens pas cette différence et je doute fortement que ceux qui emploient cette particule le fassent pour exprimer quelque chose.
C'est à vous de dire si vous faites une différence de sens entre ces deux phrases :
_J'aime mieux être orphelin que d'être mort_
_J'aime mieux être orphelin qu'être mort_
Moi, je n'en fais pas.


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> C'est à vous de dire si vous faites une différence de sens entre ces deux phrases :
> _J'aime mieux être orphelin que d'être mort
> J'aime mieux être orphelin qu'être mort_
> Moi, je n'en fais pas.



Salut itka,

Un différence de *sens*... non. Je n'en fais pas non plus.
Mais une différence de *son*... oui.  Je trouve ce d' agaçant.

Et je pense comme toi que ce *d'/de * - que la BDL dit « facultatif » (voir lien donné par Geostan, au post #11) - est ma foi... superfétatoire.


----------



## janpol

Grevisse évoque l'emploi de ce "de" dans un paragraphe intitulé : "DE s'emploie comme outil grammatical ou cheville syntaxique facultativement devant l'infinitif employé comme second terme de comparaison..." puis il mentionne la différence de sens notée par Bescherelle.
Cette différence ferait donc de cette préposition une cheville syntaxique plutôt qu'un outil grammatical (car dans un rôle d'"outil", elle serait plutôt agrammaticale) mais, dans ce cas, on peut s'étonner de l'aspect facultatif de cet emploi : si ce "de" sert à exprimer autre chose, sa présence devrait être absolument proscrite lorsque l'on veut exprimer une préférence de goût et absolument obligatoire lorsque l'on veut montrer une préférene de volonté. L'ennui, c'est que personne n'a évoqué cette différence de sens depuis l'ouverture du fil. Quand Maître Capello l'a fait, il a immédiatement précisé (j'espère que je ne trahis pas sa pensée) qu'il ne croyait pas souscrire lui-même à cette idée (que personne ne défend). 
Beaucoup de flou, donc. Un rôle de "cheville syntaxique... facultative"... dont personne n'a entendu parler. On ne doit pas être loin de l'inutilité dont parle Itka.


----------



## Grop

Quant à moi, j'aime bien ce _de_ facultatif (même si j'ai douté qu'il soit correct). Je crois que je l'utilisais déjà dans un contexte peu formel, de toute façon.


----------



## quinoa

Something comes to my mind.
In Old French, there are three structures for the verb "aimer" :

aimer +infinitive (the most common nowadays)
aimer à + infinitive (still in use)
aimer de + infinitive (extinct)

So "aimer mieux .... que *de* ...." could be the remains of this structure. Things could appear more logical.


----------

